# Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond: Wärmeleitpaste im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. April 2009)

*Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond: Wärmeleitpaste im Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond: Wärmeleitpaste im Test gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond: Wärmeleitpaste im Test


----------



## Dude101 (2. April 2009)

*Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond: Wärmeleitpaste im Test*

selbst bei 4° oder vllt sogar noch 5° unterschied ziehe ich so eine flasche mit pinsel einer eifnachen tube vorziehen. spart sehr viel zeit und ist wirklich kinderleicht


----------



## Reigenspieler (2. April 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond: Wärmeleitpaste im Test*

Wow, ein Produkt von Revoltec was uneingeschränkt funktioniert  super.


----------



## riedochs (2. April 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond: Wärmeleitpaste im Test*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Wow, ein Produkt von Revoltec was uneingeschränkt funktioniert  super.



Wahrscheinlich bricht nach 8 Anwendungen der Pinsel ab.


----------



## Alexxx-86 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond: Wärmeleitpaste im Test*

Oha 
nicht das ein Frauchen die Tube verwechselt und sich wlp auf die Nägel pinselt und sich aufregt wieso es net trocknet.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (2. April 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond: Wärmeleitpaste im Test*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Wow, ein Produkt von Revoltec was uneingeschränkt funktioniert  super.


OMFG


----------



## Iceman-81 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond: Wärmeleitpaste im Test*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Wow, ein Produkt von Revoltec was uneingeschränkt funktioniert  super.



[Ironie]
Ach sooo, dann war das wohl der Normalfall, dass mir vor knapp 2 Jahren ein nigelnagelneues Netzteil von Revoltec beim ersten Rechnerstart durchgeschossen ist und mein Mainboard samt Arbeitsspeicher (alles Markenteile, die Gleichen verrichteten noch heute mit Enermax NT problemlos ihren Dienst) geschrottet hat 
[/Ironie]

Nach diesem einschneidenden Erlebnis war das jedenfalls mein erstes und letztes Revoltec-Product. 


€dit: Man beachte den Unterschied zw. "die Gleichen" und ein und "das Selbe" Natürlich hab ich MB und RAM nach dem Zwischenfall ersetzt bekommen.


----------



## Reigenspieler (2. April 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond: Wärmeleitpaste im Test*

Ich scheine wohl Leidensgenossen gefunden zu haben  .


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. April 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond: Wärmeleitpaste im Test*

Und die WLP lässt Man sich dann von Frau auftragen, da sie ja mit Nagellack mehr Erfahrung haben...


----------



## mammo (6. April 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond: Wärmeleitpaste im Test*

Habe mir am Samstag mal die Paste beim Händler um die Ecke gekauft und gleich ausprobiert. Alles bestens, einfache Handhabung. Jetzt warte ich mal Kühlergebnisse ab.

@iceman-81: Ich hatte mal ein Enermax-Netzteil, da ist mir der komplette Rechner auf einer LAN abgefackelt. Soviel zum Thema Enermax


----------



## Udo-Wolf (18. April 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond: Wärmeleitpaste im Test*

Wieso wird ein Test Kanditat mit Werten im Mittelfeld hervorgehoben. 
Der Preis ist zwei Euro höher als der Sieger auf Platz 1.  Ich finde es seltsam
das Solche Awards fürs Mittelfeld Generiert werden. Nicht einmal ein Award für den ersten oder eine Ausführliche Beschreibung. 

Gibt es kein Interesse mehr an guten Leistungen, zählen jetzt andere Werte wie bekanntheit. Ich kenne Platz1 nicht wicklich. Habe nur im Magazine jetzt etwas über die erfahren können. Online wird aber nicht viel genauer auf den Sieger eingegangen. Mehr über die Verlierer, ich empfinde das schon als Seltsam. Auch was ich anderen forum gelesen habe. Geht vielen der Test nicht weit genung. Die Leute fragen ist der erste Platz nur ein Abkömmling von einer Coollaboratory? Oder kann diese sogar besser sein als eine Coollaboratory. Das sind alles fragen. Die man doch als Computer Hardware Magazine klären muss.


----------

